# stylish bike helmets for cruisin'?



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi,

My wife and I have been having fun going on cruiser bike adventures. Sometimes, cruiser biking calls for a helmet, but a standard bike helmet is just... well, no fun. So, I'm looking for some fun and stylish helmets that I can suggest to my wife. These Bern and Nutcase helmets are a good starting point, can anyone suggest a few more?


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Poc also has some "stylish" helmets, which basically means they look like skateboarding helmets...

Any helmet is going to be more stylish than a scalp laceration or worse a TBI (traumatic brain injury)...
just saying


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I like those POCs and they felt a lot lighter in the store than they look, but they don't look compatible with the headlamp I need for about 6 mos of the year, seems a big design drawback.

I haven't tried them, but Nutcase has a bunch more designs, try gen2


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

mtbxplorer said:


> Nutcase has a bunch more designs, try gen2


Cool! Thanks, that's helpful.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Target, kids section. FTW.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

catzilla said:


> Target, kids section. FTW.


:thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

gawd that's awesome. Is that what Agathor (iirc?) is sporting these days?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

formica said:


> gawd that's awesome. Is that what Agathor (iirc?) is sporting these days?


Nope. That's what _I'm_ sporting these days.

I've always had a ridiculously small head, I just finally decided to take advantage of that fact.


----------



## Bandbox Cheryl (Oct 23, 2012)

*Bandbox stylish bicycle helmets*

Attractive bicycle helmets do exist - visit bandboxllc.com - I invented a streamlined bicycle helmet that meets CPSC standards for normal operating conditions. The helmet can be concealed beneath a wide selection of helmet hats. I have newsboy caps, derbies, cowboy heads in trimmed with a variety of ribbons, flowers, feathers or plain.


----------

